# Photos of my 11" Oscar and 4-5" Jack



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

Here are some photo i toke for you guys to have a look at.


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

number 2


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

number 3


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

number 4


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

number 5


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

number 6


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

nice male JD! i take it the oscar is boss of the tank?


----------



## Kory (Jun 5, 2003)

Nice Oscar


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

very nice oscar. and the jack dempsey looks nice too


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

Thanks guys.


----------



## CaminoMan78 (May 25, 2004)

nice combo, i bet you have fun watching those guys


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

CaminoMan78 said:


> nice combo, i bet you have fun watching those guys


 My oscar never stops swiming. all day and nice, we swims and attacking the glass.

Then he started attacking the filters and riping them off the wall. ANd then he moved to the heater.

I put a gold ball in there







and now he plays with it all the time.

he also just started jumping out of the water and grabing the fish food as i am pouring it into the tank, he will jump out around 4-8 inches to get the food.


----------



## redbellyjx © (Jan 26, 2004)

nice fish. nice camera work too.


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

very nice shots bobme..great looking oscar as well


----------



## Lonald (Jan 10, 2004)

looking good


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

moved to photo section


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

dam thats a sweet looking oscar


----------



## air*force*one (Mar 5, 2004)

nice pics man


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

air*force*one said:


> nice pics man


 Thank you, I very much enjoy taking photos of, any thing.


----------



## v4p0r (Aug 14, 2003)

How is it that youve kept that oscar so bright colored?? All of the oscars ive had have tended to loose their color and turn almost greyish at around 10 inches or so. Damn nice looking O!


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

I dont know. I feed him beefheart 90% of the time, and some Hikari cichlid pelets


----------



## Birdman (Mar 19, 2003)

the oscar is impressive


----------



## StuartDanger (Aug 7, 2003)

sweet oscar!


----------



## JesseD (Mar 26, 2003)

those are some very nice fish, man!









i especially like the oscar....do you have any full tank shots cause those shots dont really seem to give justice to just how big that oscar is


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

sure i do.
Tank shot 1


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

shot 2


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

shot 3


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

shot 4


----------

